
Sideproject.xyz – Find collaborators or join side projects - samnis
http://www.sideproject.xyz
======
joshuawarner32
I love the idea, but I'm not going to enter any personal information on a site
that's not using https.

~~~
samnis
Thanks for pointing that out, will look into getting https setup for the site.

